
Another city offering $10000 to remote workers to relocate - hharnisch
https://www.tulsaworld.com/goodnews/would-you-move-to-tulsa-for-the-george-kaiser-family/article_cce94a24-6943-5098-acdc-9c6208d5fd4c.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
What other cities offer this or have foundations that offer this. The article
has no mention of said cities. Can anyone help elucidate?

